# parking at ferry terminal for isle of wight?



## sjl28red (Jun 23, 2005)

Can you park at terminal for morning sailing?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I intended to park at the Red Funnel terminal last year.
Got there about 20.30 to park up and was asked if i wanted to go on the next ferry.
Went over and wild camped on IOW.

Regards
Frank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I know this is an old post.

Could someone please advise the current situation, regarding parking at the terminal for morning sailing?

TIA

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steve

do you mean arriving previous night? AS Fdhadi said, they tend to ask whether you want to go on the next boat - there is a check in kiosk at the entrance to the ferry terminal area. There is on street parking outside the terminal entrance and around old Portsmouth, and the fish dock car park (which may have "no overnight sleeping" signs?). The Fish dock parking actually overlooks the IOW ferry terminal, but you have to go round the houses to get to it. I believe others including Grizzly have parked overnight at Port Solent (search), only 15 minutes from the IOW ferry port.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just turn up,you'll be offered the next sailing.Go over and park on one of the supermarkets near to where you are staying.

Which site are you booked on?

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Steve, I noticed the OP didn't say which port , and nor did you! And red funnel was mentioned!! Red Funnel are Southampton, I was obviously quoting Portsmouth for Wightlink, and Wightlink do Lymington as well!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mike, Tony,

Thanks for replies

Toying with the idea of going to Isle of Wight rather than France this year.

It is Southhampton, no site will probably go to the temporary C&CC sites. Just wondered if you could pitch up as you can at Dover.

Any must see spots?

TIA

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Independent sites/ferry, expensive way to do it.We are regular visitors and have found Red Funnel with their sites the only realistic way .

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's normally some rally or meet at Royal Victoria CP at Netley; failing that one of the New Forest basic sites are good for a stopover with no booking required.

It's a while since we've been over - Bob44 seems to have a lot of info on it - maybe a PM if he doesn't come on to this thread?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I believe others including Grizzly have parked overnight at Port Solent (search), only 15 minutes from the IOW ferry port.


Not overnight Mike. We spent the late afternoon and early evening there and then went off about 10 pm and over-nighted at the Brittany ferries port area for Caen next morning.

There is nothing at Port Solent to say that you can't overnight and I suspect you would not be bothered if you did. It's huge, well lit and alongside all the expensive boats which are bristling with CCTV cameras overhead.

Good place to spend the evening as there are cinemas, a leisure centre and pool and plenty of restaurants.

G


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

They usually let you stay in the ferry carpark in a corner if it's not too busy.
and as said they will always put you on the next boat if there is room.

Left of the terminal there is the entrace to the Red Jet high speed ferry there is a large carpark at the bottom, nice views.

Right of the ferry entrance there is Mayflower park and thats also has some nice parking places & views

There is a large carpark behind the Odeon Cinema complex, 

Also parking available at the Quay. 

Large carpark next to Toys R Us. 

The New Forest sites, and then travel to the IOW via Lymington. 

My driveway, (Six miles from port) but alas it's not finished yet.

The Boomba's


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info to all,

SWMBO decided we would go mid morning and come back mid afternoon. So thanks for the input. 
C&CC hav a temp site for 250 vans with a "just turn up plenty of room instruction".
For some reason the cycle routes all seem to be northern, is that because southern is hilly? 

TIA

Steve


----------

